# Quebec Skilled Worker program status?



## michael_0002003 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to know if there is applicant applying for Quebec Skilled worker program this year and have not got the file number yet?
I sent my application through my consultant on last week of March but haven't got the file number yet.

Anyone experiencing the same?


----------

